# Wired2Fish - HydroWave Giveaway



## fender66 (Aug 12, 2013)

Everybody wants one of these! You have to enter this one! Let's get a winner from TinBoats!

Another great giveaway from our friends and TinBoat sponsor *Wired2Fish*!

The HydroWave continues to get rave reviews from anglers using it, winning tournaments and catching more fish as a result.

The HydroWave team recently expanded with more baitfish and crawfish sounds that work on existing units through Sound Expansion Cards.

HydroWave wants to give 3 anglers a chance to own a unit. Fill out your information below for a chance to win this sound technology that can enhance your fishing.

This giveaway ends August 26, 2013.

To enter, click the following link and fill out the entry form.

https://www.wired2fish.com/hydrowave-sounds-of-fishing-giveaway/


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 12, 2013)

:beer: Like this one :beer:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=325744#p325744 said:


> fool4fish1226 » 7 minutes ago[/url]"]:beer: Like this one :beer:



yeah....me too!

My daughter calls this the "Fish Whisperer"


----------



## hercdrvrwo (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm in, man this looks cool!


----------



## countryboy210 (Aug 18, 2013)

Awesome !

I'm In.


----------

